# Gasket for kettle: worth it?



## voltronic (May 10, 2021)

I will soon be purchasing my first Weber kettle, a 22" Master Touch. I'm new to charcoal, and this cooker will be used mostly for short grilling sessions but occasional smoking as well. I know that even without the gasket, the kettle will be a major upgrade from my gas grill.

I am wondering if the lid gaskets such as the one linked below are going to be beneficial for what I'm doing. I have heard that the lids on these leak a bit when smoking, but I'm not sure how big a deal that is. My gas grill leaks like crazy (by design) and I've had some successful smoking with it.

Other concerns are longevity of the gasket and interfering with regular cleaning / degreasing the lid.

Fire Black high-temp BBQ gasket

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 10, 2021)

Not worth it.

Congratulations on the new Webber Kettle! You will love it! They are so diverse.


----------



## robrpb (May 10, 2021)

I put a gasket on my Weber kettle and it still has leaks. I would not do it again.

Rob


----------



## voltronic (May 10, 2021)

robrpb said:


> I put a gasket on my Weber kettle and it still has leaks. I would not do it again.
> 
> Rob



Sorry you didn't get your money's worth, but thanks for sharing your experience.

I also saw a guy in YouTube who put a thick bead of silicone on the lid rim, Vaseline on the kettle rim, and let it sit for a day to make a "custom" fit. I am NOT doing that, but it was a cool idea.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 10, 2021)

Nope, that kettle will do great without it. Congratulations on choosing a great charcoal grill.


----------



## voltronic (May 10, 2021)

Ok, 3 "no" answers in short order is all I need to hear. Deleted from my shopping list.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Hamdrew (May 10, 2021)

You're getting ahead of yourself! Weber Kettles are 100% good to go from the factory. Spend that money on more practice (i.e. meat) and fuel.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 10, 2021)

After a few grilling (lid on) and smoking sessions, a natural gasket forms at the lid to kettle.


----------



## JCAP (May 11, 2021)

What everyone else said above. If you’re r_eally _worried about leaks when smoking, a few binder clips holding the lid down will do the trick.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2021)

All smokers or grills leak a bit, with a Weber it is no big deal.
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 11, 2021)

Love my Kettle, the more you use it the better it will "seal".  But it will still leak some. 
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (May 11, 2021)

After years of use .


----------

